# Tiki and Blou's bred thread!!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

My two newest girls are bred!  Blou is due on Oct. 27th, and Tiki on Oct. 28th. They are both registered NDs, though I didn't buy them with papers, so their kids will be unregistered. Check out their pedigrees and let me know what you think!!

Tiki - D001422141

Blou - D001542530

They are bred to a registered ND buck whose mother and sister have done well at ADGA shows. He is black with some different colored markings and some moonspots. I borrowed him from a friend to breed my girls.  
I bred him to my Pygmy/ND last season and got 3 DOELINGS!!!  2 a lovely chamoisee color, and the other a beautiful moonspotted girl.  I am really excited to see what I get from these two girls - Tiki is a buckskin who seems to be prone to throwing gorgeous tri-colors (she's also prone to giving trips and quads!!  ), and Blou is a black doe who is head to toe grey moonspots with adorable frosted ears and muzzle. 

I am inexperienced in feeding miniatures through pregnancy. How much should I feed? what stage of pregnancy is it that you cut down on grain so the kids don't overgrow? Thanks!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would only feed like 1/2 to 1 cup (measuring) through the pregnancy. Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!  What if I am milking them? Sorry, neglected to mention that in the above post. I am milking them once per day in the morning.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I would continue to feed them like you are now, as long as you are milking. I stop milking in the 3rd month...I start cutting grain about 2 weeks before I stop milking, so by the 4th month I am no longer milking and their grain is cut to a minimum. If I'm feeding alfalfa, I may cut feeding grain entirely. Watch her weight...you want her to be well fed...but not overfed. Good luck!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! Sorry I haven't replied earlier, I've been really busy getting ready to start college in the fall semester. 

Tiki and Blou are doing well!! I think their bellies are starting to grow, but it may be my imagination....  Lol I have been drying them up, and now have them each down to 1 cup of grain per day.


----------

